# Festive Season Wishes



## Deckie (16/12/16)

Afternoon all Forumites,

I just want to wish everyone celebrating Christmas, "Merry Christmas", and everyone all the best for 2017. 
If you're on the roads, be safe, cautious, and respectful of other road users - most of all, be patient - you will get their even if its a few hours later but at least you'll be alive.

@Rob Fisher - there's a few odds & ends I need to get from @Sir Vape when I get back, don't clear the shop out tooooo much.
@Silver - enjoy the break and enjoy fiddling with your new toys and juices. BTW - just kick everyone off the forum, it's costing us money we haven't even used yet.
@shaunnadan - good to meet you, you're a legend with the biggest heart I've ever experienced. All the best.
@BumbleBee , nice meeting you and all the best with your online site & juices - I will be ordering in the new year. The same goes for @Rincewind , goodluck. Great bunch of humans.

@KieranD , all the best with your new business ventures - still waiting for the Switchbox Panels. 

@BigGuy & @Sir Vape - happy birthday guys, congratulations.

@Andre - your passion for DIY humbles me, Thank you.

@RichJB - it was a great pleasure meeting you at the Vape Meet & what an inspiration you are to everyone on the forum.

@Alex - haven't seen you very active lately but all the best.

@Stosta - keep up the good work & keep the posts running - oh and don't work too hard.


Heck who else sits on the forefront of my vaping mind - Ahhh @Daniel - you can be a lag at times but you are alright, just relax and enjoy vaping - there are soooo many devices out there that it's mind boggling - some work for others and some don't & there's total crap as well. Keep being yourself.

So to all the Admins & members have a great December & we will continue in 2017 without skipping a beat.

Be safe.

Deckie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## RichJB (16/12/16)

Thanks so much @Deckie, and I likewise really enjoy reading your posts. Wishing you and your family all the best over the festive season. Hope you have a relaxing break and will be refreshed and ready for 2017!


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/16)

Awww thanks @Deckie, it's always nice to hear that I'm ok as a human 

Have a blessed Christmas, and a safe one. I know you're going to be crazy busy over the festive season but don't work any harder than you need to


----------



## Max (16/12/16)

All the very best @Deckie and a brilliant Christmas and New Year to you and your Family 

And on that note - A Splendid Christmas    and an awesome New Year    of 2017 to the ECIGSSA Forum Administration and all the Forum Members.

Wohooooooo to one and all

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Thanks @Deckie

What a wonderful message and thread!
Have a great festive season and be safe. Enjoy the Athena Pride!! 

Wishing a great holiday time to all. Enjoy the quiet time and the vaping. 
Rest well everyone!
I think 2017 is going to be a very busy big year for vaping and ECIGSSA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (16/12/16)

@Deckie 

Thank you so much man. Wishing you all the best over the festive season


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

Hope the Festive period is good to all


----------

